# sierra bushing dimensions



## rogerpjr (Sep 20, 2014)

Can anyone give me the dimensions for a set of Sierra pen bushings (20A)?


----------



## Signguy (Sep 20, 2014)

You might want to download the spreadsheets from the library - they have that info plus a lot more.

I find them to be really helpful!


----------



## Mack C. (Sep 20, 2014)

rogerpjr said:


> Can anyone give me the dimensions for a set of Sierra pen bushings (20A)?


Click on "library" at the top of this page, then references. Then choose your supplier and the specific pen style.  HTH


----------



## Janster (Sep 20, 2014)

.473


----------



## Mack C. (Sep 20, 2014)

Janster said:


> .473


Why would I get .474?


----------



## Janster (Sep 20, 2014)

Mack C. said:


> Janster said:
> 
> 
> > .473
> ...



Just lucky? Get em' close and use calipers!...Be well.....Jan


----------



## Janster (Sep 20, 2014)

..also consider this. The tubes may be the same but the adornments on different kits may be smaller or larger IE: as in rings and center bands....Jan


----------



## Smitty37 (Sep 20, 2014)

Mack C. said:


> Janster said:
> 
> 
> > .473
> ...


Because the .473 specified will be plus or minus something.  .474 is probably within the manufacturing tolerance...actually plus or minus .001 would be fairly tight tolerance for itrems as cheap as bushings.  It also will depend on how accurate the device you are measuring it with is. Your insturment mighe take .4736 and round it up to .474.


----------

